# Desktop Icons white



## tomsxp (Nov 3, 2001)

Hello Everyone, I am on my friends windowsME and his Icons on the desktop have the correct foder shapes above the words but they are now all white instead of the usual color and the control panel now does not show icons above the folder name at all! What is causing this and how to fix? Thank You, Tom PS: He is up to date on all antivirus and show no virus's.


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Tomskp,

with regard to the desktop icons - if you right click on an icon and select "create shortcut" does this come out white as well? If this works you could create a new set and delete the old.


----------



## tomsxp (Nov 3, 2001)

Hello 1069:
Thanks, Yes, they turn out white when doing that too!


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Is it only the icons that are white - is the colour normal elsewhere? Can you open the programs by clicking on the icons in the normal way?


----------



## tomsxp (Nov 3, 2001)

Yes, its only the Icons that are white other color on desktop is ok


----------



## tomsxp (Nov 3, 2001)

Ok, I did simply reboot and all the icons came back in full color, but this happened a couple of times this weekend and we were wondering what could be causing it? The only thing we added new was the new yahoo messenger Voice


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

It may be worth uninstalling it to confirm if this really is your problem.

You can talk on line using Skype (free) if you find that Voice is creating problems.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

See:

http://www.techadvice.com/w98/I/IconCacheFile-rebuild.htm

Use the "maxcachedicons" tip below to help prevent this from happening:

http://www.windows-help.net/windows98/troub-111.shtml


----------



## tomsxp (Nov 3, 2001)

Ok, I will not be on his pc again til next weekend, I will try what you both suggest then and let you know, Thanks


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It is not a problem "caused" by newly installed programs, but is a rather common Windows one that can be the result of a lack of resource space for the icon cache. It can recur after any new install or none at all. You may not see it again for days, weeks or months. But the registry edit should help.


----------



## Forward (Jul 15, 2005)

I get this a lot on my ME machine. Mostly after I am working in graphics programs and this beast gets "tired". It is my advance notice that I am due for a reboot before it locks up. If I ignore the icons, I am sure to run out of resources and mess up my work. I think of it as a good thing - lol.


----------



## tomsxp (Nov 3, 2001)

Rollin'Rog: I think you hit it right on the button with Forward!
His resource is very low, he needs more Ram, He uses something like 127 of 128mb.
Forward: is right too, we dont see this happen for awhile, then it does it again. Thanks


----------

